# What must we do in New Orleans?



## falmouth3 (Aug 26, 2012)

So we've gotten an exchange to New Orleans through SFX.  What are the must do's in and around NO?  Also, suggestions for restaurants and entertainment are welcome.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 26, 2012)

falmouth3 said:


> So we've gotten an exchange to New Orleans through SFX.  What are the must do's in and around NO?  Also, suggestions for restaurants and entertainment are welcome.



There is not enough time for all the must dos

New Orleans Recommendations
________________________________________
Your best bet at enjoying New Orleans is to focus on the food, music, architecture and party atmosphere. It's a bohemian's paradise. Dance in the streets. Eat until you can eat no more. Take some ghost tours and vampire tours. Take a cooking class or two. Check out the cemeteries and the Southern Mansions in the Garden District. Enjoy the unique architecture of the French Quarter. 

Some fun things to do:

Shopping at the French Market. Arts, Crafts, T-shirts, and more food to take home

A Garden District Tour

A Riverboat Ride

Walk, walk, walk through the French Quarter 

"Catch a horse-drawn carriage, ride it down to Basin Street. In the old French Quarter, you know ya got ta use your feet. Dixieland and Flambeauxs, I'm goin' back where I belong. I know what it means to miss New Orleans." 

In the French Quarter, Bourbon St. has a lot of the bars, clubs and tourist shops. A block toward the river, Royal St. has all of the antique shops and art galleries (Outside of the French Quarter, Magazine St. has six miles of antique shops, going through the Garden District straight through Carrollton). The Voodoo Museum is also on Bourbon St. There are some great walking tours at night with ghost stories ("Ghost Walks"), and some decent tours of the Lafayette Cemetery, just outside the quarter.

Jazz Preservation Hall, in the Quarter, houses the Jazz Preservation Hall band, which plays classic New Orleans Jazz and Dixieland. You go into this wooden firetrap (admission $10) where you all stand around or sit on the wooden floor (no chairs or benches) and listen to a 45-minute set of classic New Orleans music. After Katrina, the price doubled from $5, but it is still definitely worth the experience.

The National Park Service administers parts of the Quarter as a part of the Lafitte National Historical Park area. As a result, it offers a free walking tour in the French Market area, but you must pre-register to get a spot. 

Ride the St. Charles Streetcar to the end of the line and back, or one of the other streetcars to get a good feel for the town. $1.25 each way.

While you're at it, you can get off the streetcar and visit the Audubon Zoo, one of the top zoos in the country, for a fun day.

Along those lines, the Aquarium of the Americas, down by the riverfront, is quite a satisfying experience, as well.

Check out Mardi Gras World, the D-Day Museum, the Cabildo and the Civil War Museum.

Most Saturday afternoons, the Louisiana Music Factory (a record/CD store - 210 Decatur St., on the edge of the quarter (504) 586-1094) hosts live performances by local musicians. You can hear blues, r&b, cajun, zydeco, and more. Check here for a current schedule of performances. There are usually drinks served, but they're not cheap. The performances are free.

You can go gambling at Harrahs, if you want to just lose your money (never seem to win there)

The New Orleans School of Cooking in the French Quarter provides for a very enjoyable experience, and you get to eat some good Gumbo, Jambalaya, Bread Pudding and other traditional New Orleans foods. The food is good, and the atmosphere is a lot of fun, but it's not fine dining. You do get a pretty good meal and a "cooking show" for about $25 or so (if you get there by 10 am. If you get there for the 2 pm class, you will get corn & crab bisque, shrimp creole and pralines for $20).

Walk Jackson Square and enjoy the street musicians, mimes and the artists displaying their wares on the wrought iron fence around the square. At night, there are psychics there, ready to read your palm or tarot.

Check out the bars -- they all have live music. I particularly like the ones on Bourbon St., as all of them are easy walking, one to the other. Just walk down Bourbon, and stop in wherever the music catches your attention. You will surely find something you like there. Big Al Carson is usually playing in one of the clubs. Incredible voice, and he does some great Marvin Gaye and Al Green type tunes. He can be a little raunchy, though. You will also find some great blues, ragtime, and rock groups on Bourbon St. You might also check in advance to see who is playing at the House of Blues. Tipitina's is an institution. If Harry Connick, Sr. is playing, he does some great '40s jazz, like "All of Me," and that style (think Sinatra). He's worth seeing.

Another good place for live music, a bit calmer and cheaper than on Bourbon St., is Frenchmen St. in the Faubourg Marigny area. It's just across Esplanade from the French Quarter. Snug Harbor, (504) 949-0696, 626 Frenchmen Street, has great jazz/blues every night. Right now, Charmaine Neville plays every Monday night. Unlike the Bourbon St. Bars, Snug Harbor has a cover charge (around $20), but the food and drinks are cheaper than on Bourbon St. Also reputed to have great burgers. There are also a couple of other decent bars with live music on Frenchmen St. The Spotted Cat, (504) 943-3887, 623 Frenchmen St., is an intimate venue with a lot of good jazz groups. It is open late, sometimes until sunrise. It can get crowded. The Blue Nile Nightclub, 532 Frenchmen St. (504) 948-BLUE, is also a good place for more energetic, local music. They don't have a show every night, but when they do, it's usually a high-energy show. The night's band usually starts sometime between 9:30 pm and 11 pm, playing past midnight. Checkpoint Charlie, (504) 281-4847, 501 Esplanade Ave., on the corner of Frenchmen and Esplanade, has local rock bands. The clientele can seem a bit rough, though. 

Not a "fun thing to do," but "Katrina tours" are all the rage


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 26, 2012)

I was overwhelmed by the music! I'll also second Ron's mention of Preservation Hall.

Here's a nice list with reviews on TripAdvisor (look for the list of restaurants also).

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g60864-Activities-New_Orleans_Louisiana.html


----------



## Arb (Aug 26, 2012)

*Central Gro, Frank's Restaurant, Deanie's, St. Charles Streetcar*

Get a muffaletta at either Central Gro or Frank's Restaurant. 
If you get it at Central Gro, get it to go an eat it on the steps overlooking Jackson Square. 
If you eat at Frank's, sit upstairs on the balcony. Just great!
Try the barbecue shrimp at Deanie's
Take the trolley all the way up St. Charles to the end of the line and then ride it back. Wonderful trip.
Be careful walking around at night. You'll be ok, but you should pay attention to your surroundings.
Have fun!


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 26, 2012)

This afternoon pray that hurricane Isaac do not damage the city like that last hurricane.

Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks, everyone!  

Ron, it appears that you really don't care much for NO.   

Anything outside of NO that is worthwhile?  What about a plantation tour?  

Sue


----------



## ausman (Aug 26, 2012)

I/we did most of what Ron posted. 

The Plantation tour we did not do, since I was paying I thought it was too expensive. It would seem to be a good thing to do if paying for one or two, for a group not so much.

Outside of NO we did do an alligator tour, I found it somewhat interesting but it did chew up most of a day, we hit a jazz bar that evening and that finished off the day on a nice note.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 27, 2012)

I agree with everything Ron said.  It's all good.

Here are must-do things on your first trip to catch the spirit of N.O.  (You'll be back so don't try to do everything.  You can't do it all anyway!)

1.  Preservation Hall.  Price went up to $12 but we've sat through all three shows for one admission.  They might not like it but they tolerate it.  Get in line before 7 PM.  Run across the street and get a beer for while you're in line.  Get another between sets.

2.  St. Charles Avenue Trolley.  The antithesis of Bourbon Street.

3.  Casamento's.  Take the Magazine Street bus for the fattest oysters anywhere.  They're closed in the summer and have bizarre hours the rest of the year.  Check before you head out.  Great shopping along Magazine Street.  Like Royal Street only cheaper.

4.  New Orleans School of Cooking.  Friday if it fits your schedule (shrimp and artichoke soup, shrimp etoufeé, pralines (pronounced PRAW-leens), and bread pudding).  Other days are almost as good.  Get some Joe's Stuff to take home.

5.  Walk.  Bourbon Street, Royal Street, the river front.  N.O. is probably the best walking city in the US and one of the best in the world that I know of (Madrid and Paris come to mind).

6.  Miscellaneous.  Muffuletta from Central Grocery; Jackson Square for acrobat/gymnast shows, artists, fortune tellers, mimes; French Market for souvenirs, tees, etc. (best on weekends, good anytime); Café du Monde.

I recommend going to one of the well-known restaurants for a night out.  K-Paul's, Commander's Palace, Galatoire's, Arnaud's -- something like that.  Then go to Daisy Duke's on Rue Chartres (open 24/7, breakfast 24/7) for some red beans and rice and long neck beers.  You want to pay $40 for eggs?  Go to Brennan's.  Otherwise, go to Daisy Duke's.

You'll be back.

P.S.  Forgot one thing.  DO take one of the city tours.  Among other things, you will go to the 9th Ward and you cannot begin to understand New Orleans and Katrina if you haven't seen the 9th Ward.  Oh, yes, make it two things.  Before you go, do a Google search and read John McPhee's article titled "Atchafalaya" in a 1987 New Yorker magazine.


----------



## shagnut (Aug 27, 2012)

Boy have you gotten good advise. Makin me want to go back!!  They should sticky Ron & Jim's post. I sure hope the hurricane doesn't hurt NOLA again. Prayers can help.  

Just last night Kelli told me she wanted to go back to NOLA. I was really shocked  Then I discovered she read a book about Drew Breeze so she wants to go see him!!  

Add to the list: Go to a football game or sporting event.  

shaggy


----------



## aandmrun (Aug 27, 2012)

*One of my husbands favorite places*

I am surprised that noone has mentioned the National WWII Museum or the Stage Door Canteen.  There is always a good show or event going on there at a reasonable price.  Their website is www.nationalww2museum.org.  Check it out before you go to see if you want to get tickets.  We also like to go to the New Orleans City Park for a nice walk.  You can get some self-guided tours of the French Quarter and the Garden District from the AAA guide books.  Take the trolley car to the Garden District and do your own tour if you want to save money.  We love New Orleans and go every spring.


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 27, 2012)

aandmrun said:


> I am surprised that noone has mentioned the National WWII Museum or the Stage Door Canteen.



The WWII is the number one favorite attraction on my trip advisor link above.  I'll second your suggestion.  We enjoyed it also.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 27, 2012)

falmouth3 said:


> Anything outside of NO that is worthwhile?  What about a plantation tour?


We took the Oak Alley Plantation tour a couple years back. Everyone in our group enjoyed the tour, the Civil War interpreter and lunch at the restaurant.  

Link: http://www.oakalleyplantation.com/welcome.html

FWIW, we all agreed the gumbo from Oak Alley was the closest match we'd found to "the family recipe" (I have several gens on both sides from NOLA).

Even though we visit every few years we _always_ ride St. Charles, visit the Audubon Zoo, visit the Aquarium, and take a ferry across the river.  Beyond that, it is all about eating ... (or snacking at least).


----------



## chapjim (Aug 27, 2012)

Now, see?  We've already got more than anyone can do in a week.  

I agree that the Nat'l WWII Museum is spectacular and if that is of special interest to someone, do it and put something off to the second/third/fourth trip.

Saints football is a show for sure and it's not all inside the Super Dome.  The walk up Poydras on game day is one of the best free shows anywhere.  Highly recommended.  I've been to two NFL games in my life, both Saints games.

Oak Alley is definitely worth the trip.  We drove out there and missed the lunch you'd get with a tour.  Worth doing, but maybe not on the first trip unless you have a special interest.

The old Mint building and the Jazz Museum upstairs are good for an afternoon.  The afternoon cruise on the Natchez is a lot of fun and quite informative but skip the lunch.  You can do a lot better at Café Maspero across Decatur (cash only, by the way).  The bug museum (Insectarium) at Customs House on Canal at Decatur is really good but may freak out some people.  The aquarium is good but can't match up to Atlanta's, for example.  Audubon Zoo is good but can't match up to the San Diego Zoo (what can?).  There's a National Historical something or other on Decatur at about Conti that's worth a walk through.  

The indoor places are air conditioned, which may tip the scales some days.

As you've figured out, Ron and I are major proponents of New Orleans.

I should add, if you can't do it in New Orleans, you can't do it.  That doesn't mean you have to participate.  You do have to have some level of tolerance for debauchery.  I don't think we've been in any of the bars on Bourbon Street and for sure none of the "entertainment" places and we always have a good time.  But, if getting blown away is your thing, the NOPD will probably not even notice.  They see it every night.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 27, 2012)

[duplicate post]


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 28, 2012)

deleted post...


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'd second the W.W.II museum--and we've been to a lot of war museums in the U.S. and Europe.  This one is very, very good.

I'd also suggest going to Oak Alley.  It's not far; rent a car for the day and drive there.  Once you are there, you'll be in a tour anyway, so you'll get the full details about it.  For me, having been in New Orleans and not having seen a plantation is an incomplete experience (though I don't know that a succession of them is worthwhile--for me.)


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 9, 2012)

*My Suggestions . . .*

*  New Orlean's School of Cooking - fun day, entertaining and a nice lunch to boot!

*  Plantations are worthwhile too.  I'd suggest you renting a car for the day (or two) and make the most of having your own transportation.  For us, it was less expensive (including the parking fees at our resort) than taking a tour with one of the companies in the city.  There are several that are most well known, including Oak Alley (which we enjoyed).  Lesser known plantations are also worth your time, including the San Francisco!

*  While you have the car, go to the Old New Orleans Rum Company (Celebration Distillery) for a tour and sampling. It's amazing to see how "under water" they were post-Katrina.

*  RE:  Dining . . . be sure to go at least once to Mother's on Poydras.  We like them for breakfast or lunch.

*  Walk around the St. Louis Cathedral area - maybe take a horse & buggy ride around the French Quarter.  Walk from there to the exhibit area at the Jean Lafitte National Historical Park and Preserve (an NPS site).

*  The Louisiana State Museum is adjacent to the St. Louis Cathedral - lots of very interesting historical stuff there.

I'm sure I'm missing some stuff.  If you're interested in reading my travel journals/reviews, I have a couple posted on IgoUgo.com.

Hope these ideas help!

p.s.  The journals & reviews include photos!


----------



## Magic1962 (Sep 10, 2012)

Big Al Carson at the Funky Pirate is the ONLY reason to go to New Orleans lol not really but I have been there for work related events many times and have seen him live probably 10 times... like Ron said he can be raunchy but if you are looking for one of the best BLUES singers go see him....  Big Al Carson and the Blues Masters.....


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 10, 2012)

*Café du Monde.*

Have _café au lait et beignets_ at Café du Monde.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## chapjim (Sep 11, 2012)

Magic1962 said:


> Big Al Carson at the Funky Pirate is the ONLY reason to go to New Orleans lol not really but I have been there for work related events many times and have seen him live probably 10 times... like Ron said he can be raunchy but if you are looking for one of the best BLUES singers go see him....  Big Al Carson and the Blues Masters.....



Calling him Big Al is a major understatement.


----------



## Carol C (Sep 12, 2012)

falmouth3 said:


> So we've gotten an exchange to New Orleans through SFX.  What are the must do's in and around NO?  Also, suggestions for restaurants and entertainment are welcome.



Besides all the party stuff there's a well-done exhibit re: Hurricane Katrina that will bring tears to your eyes. It's in the Louisiana State Museum on Jackson Square. Look for the dilapidated actual rescue boat parked outside near the front entrance, and you'll know you've found the right place. Very worthwhile...I've seen this exhibit twice and would go again.


----------



## Agr8RN (Sep 12, 2012)

*Love NOLA!*

  Been there twice, both times in March - weather was perfect.

if you are a seafood lover, you definitely have to check out Deanie's Seafood. It's on the corner of Dauphine and Iberville.

Best...Seafood...EVER! Fried Catfish and Shrimp platter was amazing (and HUGE)... fireroasted oysters appetizer... bbq shrimp... yummo.

I've done the city tour, the vampire tour (really cool historical tour w/a little supernatural lore peppered in), Lafayette Cemetary tour, garden district tour (the Benjamin Button House, Sandra Bullock's house, John Goodman, just to name a few.) Definitely get the trolly pass to get you around; it's cheap to buy a day pass (like $5 for unlimited rides)

*One thing i will mention - be VERY careful at night, it is a DANGEROUS CITY.*

My mom and I almost got mugged walking from a restaurant on Royal back to our hotel... it was only a block from all of the action - but it was residential and not alot of people around, and a big guy accosted us. It worked out ok (too long of a story for here), but next time, I would take a taxi back even if it was only 1 or 2 blocks. You are safe at night in the party / heavily populated areas, but as soon as you leave it, beware and carry some mace or have a strappin' man with you. 

I can't wait to go back; such a great, historical city.

Have fun!


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Listen to that warning about New Orleans being a dangerous city--it truly is.  I live in Mexico half the year, and I can hardly believe people fear visiting Mexico (essentially, and irrationally, the whole country) but they set off for New Orleans withut giving it a thought.  I've enjoyed time in New Orleans, but I never failed to be aware of my surroundings and stay on alert.


----------



## Lets Get Going (Nov 1, 2012)

*Which hotel to choose?*

We are going to be in NOLA for two days, one night.  Wish we had more time but my hubby's schedule only allows one night.  We have a choice of the Ritz-Carlton on Canal one block off Bourbon Street or the JWMarriott on Canal one block off Royal Street.

Which would you choose?


----------



## chapjim (Nov 2, 2012)

Let's Get Going! said:


> We are going to be in NOLA for two days, one night.  Wish we had more time but my hubby's schedule only allows one night.  We have a choice of the Ritz-Carlton on Canal one block off Bourbon Street or the JWMarriott on Canal one block off Royal Street.
> 
> Which would you choose?



Take the best deal.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Nov 9, 2012)

My favorite hotel in in NOLA is The Roosevelt.  The Sunday jazz brunch in the Blue Room has some of best food and music NOLA has to offer.


----------



## jimkin (Feb 1, 2013)

falmouth3 said:


> So we've gotten an exchange to New Orleans through SFX.  What are the must do's in and around NO?  Also, suggestions for restaurants and entertainment are welcome.



I stopped at Pat O'Briens fully expecting a tourist trap sort of place.  Boy was I wrong.  About the food anyway.  It was superb.


----------



## tombo (Feb 1, 2013)

jimkin said:


> I stopped at Pat O'Briens fully expecting a tourist trap sort of place.  Boy was I wrong.  About the food anyway.  It was superb.



Pat O'Briens has food?


----------



## nursie (Feb 1, 2013)

*Pat O'Briens Patio*

Must have a Hurricane drink or 2 or 3 while there but remember to get up between drinks to make sure your legs still work. They catch up on you pretty quick!


----------



## MaryH (Feb 3, 2013)

We had appies with the hurricaines and the food was decent at Pat O'Brians.  The patio is great.


----------

